# Flip Over or Hub Ice Shelter?



## wateroperator (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm looking to buy a shanty but not sure on what to get. I want a 2 man flip over but am worried about ease of dragging and loading it by myself. Don't wanna drag my quad with me everywhere. How big a pain are the hub styles to mess with? What advice can you old pros give a new ice guy? Thanks

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## perchkilla (Oct 11, 2010)

I have both. I used to have a 2 man flip. Frabill trekker dlx. It's one of the lightest 2 mans u can get. However it was still a pain to drag thru the snow. I couldn't take it anymore. I sold it and got a 1 man. Much easier to pull thru the snow. 

I have a frabill 6 man hub that I'll use if there's 3 or more of us going out. It's easy to set up and take down. Just bot good for mobility. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## chasenabby (Apr 30, 2008)

I have the Clam Nanook 2 man and it isn't too bad to pull unless there is a foot of snow or if my 10 year old decides to ride on it. 
I also have a hub style and haven't used it since I got the flip over. 
To me the hub was a pain to set up and take down. 



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jmoney17 (Dec 15, 2010)

weighs about 50/60lbs (took the wood bench seat out and sit on folding chair, had to run a stbilizer in between the metal brackets for the flip arms. easy to haul, plenty of hauling room and more than enough fishing area (2 holes, bird, large minnow bucket, 2 mantle lantern with room to spare) Has a full zip front door and sled access zip door so you don't have to constantly flip.


----------



## n4cer26 (Nov 18, 2009)

I have the Frabill Commando one man flip. It's light weight very portable and has a folding boat seat. You can lighten it up even more if you leave the boat seat at home and mount a padded board to the seat bracket. Great shanty


----------



## steelheadbio (Jan 25, 2012)

I've got the Frabill Trekker (not DLX). I like that I can take out one of the seats if I'm fishing alone to reduce weight by 15 lbs. Fits into the back of my Jeep Cherokee (with rear seat folded down), and I can load/unload it by myself. Worst part with the extra seat out is that buckets and the seat slide around too much when loading/unloading so I have to put everything in the tub after I load it.

It is a bit hard to pull through snow. I'm planning on building a smitty sled for mine to elevate the tub.


----------



## perchkilla (Oct 11, 2010)

steelheadbio said:


> I've got the Frabill Trekker (not DLX). I like that I can take out one of the seats if I'm fishing alone to reduce weight by 15 lbs. Fits into the back of my Jeep Cherokee (with rear seat folded down), and I can load/unload it by myself. Worst part with the extra seat out is that buckets and the seat slide around too much when loading/unloading so I have to put everything in the tub after I load it.
> 
> It is a bit hard to pull through snow. I'm planning on building a smitty sled for mine to elevate the tub.


Yup most of the time I took out one seat. The sled being bigger than a one man made it a b#%^h pulling through the snow. 2 people pulling not as bad. But once you load it with all your gear the drag to much for me. I now have a shappell rover 1.5 that I pulled through the snow this last weekend like nothing. It was a breeze compared to my old trekker 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

If you fish by yourself then you should look into getting a 1 man flip over not a 2 man. A 2 man is going to weigh anywhere between 80-120lbs. Not fun to load and unload without help. I think the heaviest 1 man flip I've seen is maybe 60lbs. Don't have much experience with the Hub styles.


----------



## BryPaulD (May 30, 2009)

I've got both and my hub hasn't seen the light of day in two seasons now.. The flip was very hard to pull.. Til I built a "Smitty sled" last year 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MOTOMAN91 (Oct 26, 2010)

Fish alone? flip, no question. Fish with friends, Hub. alot more room but not run and gun like a flip.


----------



## wateroperator (Nov 8, 2013)

I've been driving the wife crazy from all the browsing and sitting in shanties at the sporting goods stores so I bought the Shappell Fx100 at Dunham's last night. I may get a hub eventually for the occasional trip the wife and kids make with me but the price of that Shappell was hard to beat. Plus its made locally in Grand Ledge MI.

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

MOTOMAN91 said:


> Fish alone? flip, no question. Fish with friends, Hub. alot more room but not run and gun like a flip.


^^^^ I couldnt agree more!


----------

